# Stupid Trends.



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

What are the dumbest trends you have seen?


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 25, 2016)

Pokemon Go.


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

The Kylie Jenner lip challenge.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 25, 2016)

That stupid "To be continued" meme I keep seeing. I don't get it. Why post a "To be continued" on a clip if there's footage after it that actually shows what happens. I can't believe how many notes those stupid posts get.


----------



## ams (Jul 25, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Pokemon Go.



How dare you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My first thoughts were clothing trends. I don't understand rompers or crop tops. I also don't understand somewhat recent makeup trends of overdrawing eyebrows and wearing bright or dark lipstick. The two together just scream hooker to me.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Youtube "challenges"
like wtf
i mean yeah, you do it for views but still.


----------



## Tao (Jul 25, 2016)

There's so many dumb trends but I can't remember most of them since these days a trend only lasts for like a week at most before plummeting into obscurity.


Everybody was suddenly into scooters for a short period in the 90's though. My grandparents got me one because it was the new hip thing and I used it like twice out of obligation...Scooters suck.

And Digimon cards. They didn't last long, but it was pretty much a necessity that every monster based anime had a card game to accompany it.




DarkDesertFox said:


> That stupid "To be continued" meme I keep seeing. I don't get it. Why post a "To be continued" on a clip if there's footage after it that actually shows what happens. I can't believe how many notes those stupid posts get.



Is that not the Jojo's Bizarre Adventure thing?

I don't watch the show, but I kinda 'get it' from what a friend described.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 25, 2016)

there's been a lot, back when i was young everybody was obsessed with these "scoobies" in around 2004 or something, they're kind of similar to loom bands (another trend), except they're long strings. also uggs & tracksuit combination in the 2000s and in 2008/9 or something when everyone here was obsessed with luminous clothing and wore bright luminous tutu's and leggings like something from the 80's. "heelies" are another one that were popular in the early 2000's but i've seen them quite often lately (why?)

also a really awful one, back in like 2005-ish when all the boys would get nike ticks shaved into their hair... like this, just why? people got stars and stuff to but the nike ticks . really? also around the same time when everyone was obsessed with playboy merch but nobody knew what playboy was, like when we were 8 one of my friends had her whole room in playboy merch; bed-sheets, pillows, school bag? and obviously all the weird viral trends recently too, the kyile jenner lip challenge and the don't judge me challenge and whatever else.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2016)

bisexuality!


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> bisexuality!



dam u 3dgy


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> bisexuality!



Can you please go away?


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

Drawing your lips on way bigger than they actually are... I mean come on... We can still see what your natural lips look like! No amount of lip liner, lip stick and concealer will hide that. You look like a drag queen new to wearing makeup.

Also 71 genders jesus christ people.


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 25, 2016)

#cutsforbieber and hashtags in general. I get like labeling something #art or #music and genres etc. but I don't understand when people start making a million hashtags for random stuff and put them on their selfies. Like.. what are you doing.. >.< is it suppose to get your picture more views??


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> Drawing your lips on way bigger than they actually are... I mean come on... We can still see what your natural lips look like! No amount of lip liner, lip stick and concealer will hide that. You look like a drag queen new to wearing makeup.
> 
> Also 71 genders jesus christ people.



agreed with the 71 genders things, there should only be a handful of genders: Femal, Male, Trans, Nonbinary, fluid, and maybe a few more. Other than those it just puts those people into the "Special Snowflake" category.


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

strawberrigod said:


> #cutsforbieber and hashtags in general. I get like labeling something #art or #music and genres etc. but I don't understand when people start making a million hashtags for random stuff and put them on their selfies. Like.. what are you doing.. >.< is it suppose to get your picture more views??



That's actually exactly what a million hashtags does. Your pictures are more likely to pop up on a wider range of searches if they're labeled a million different things. Gotta get their daily dose of attention somehow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xerolin said:


> agreed with the 71 genders things, there should only be a handful of genders: Femal, Male, Trans, Nonbinary, fluid, and maybe a few more. Other than those it just puts those people into the "Special Snowflake" category.



Trans isn't really a gender, though. The whole point of being trans is to _trans_ition from being male to being female or vice versa. And non-binary shouldn't really be counted as a gender, either. You're basically saying you don't want to be seen as either male or female. You're androgynous and lacking any definitive gender traits. And genderfluid... You change from being male to female depending on how you feel that day? Sorry but that screams "I need attention" because you can't actually expect people to be able to keep up and use your proper gender pronouns when they can change so frequently.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> agreed with the 71 genders things, there should only be a handful of genders: Femal, Male, Trans, Nonbinary, fluid, and maybe a few more. Other than those it just puts those people into the "Special Snowflake" category.



trans isn't a gender but yeah i agree to _some _extent, like when people are labeling themselves "stargirlflux" “nanogender” "magigender" "aesthegender" and things it kind of upsets me (nothing against nb people at all, you're all cool, this isn't directed at you) and I understand why people do it but as a trans person i get lumped into this category and it actually affects our treatment because nobody will believe us and if you ever mention being trans it's likely you'll get people pop in like "yeah, I sexually identify as an attack helicopter too!" like sure, thanks, thanks a lot, I can imagine that it's even worse for nb people too. People can do what they want, but when people do this **** and put it over the internet, stating that it doesn't hurt anyone, they should be aware that it does in fact negatively affect people (said people who are already highly discriminated against) but I don't really at all get why this affects _cis_ people and why they get so invested in it.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 25, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> That stupid "To be continued" meme I keep seeing. I don't get it. Why post a "To be continued" on a clip if there's footage after it that actually shows what happens. I can't believe how many notes those stupid posts get.



I was literally just watching some on FB lmao. It's a JoJo's Bizarre Adventure joke

As for trends I don't like, probably the dog filter people use when they take pictures. Idk it annoys me. Also the whole 'swag' thing that was really dumb.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 25, 2016)

I've always wondered, is genderfluid an actual thing? Like people unhappy with their gender do legit exist but are there actually people who feel like their gender changes on a daily basis, like is it scientifically acknowledged? 

I guess another trend is that stuff that some small minority of weirdos did at some point on tumblr, like the whole headmates thing or whatever it was. Wonder if it died out.

Oh and dumb words like yolo and swag, ew


----------



## Licorice (Jul 25, 2016)

Tattoo chokers. I remember those being in 25 cent capsule machines growing up and now they're trendy again? Ew? Also like other people said: huge overdrawn eyebrows. You look ridiculous. Please stop.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> trans isn't a gender but yeah i agree to _some _extent, like when people are labeling themselves "stargirlflux" “nanogender” "magigender" "aesthegender" and things it kind of upsets me (nothing against nb people at all, you're all cool, this isn't directed at you) and I understand why people do it but as a trans person i get lumped into this category and it actually affects our treatment because nobody will believe us and if you ever mention being trans it's likely you'll get people pop in like "yeah, I sexually identify as an attack helicopter too!" like sure, thanks, thanks a lot, I can imagine that it's even worse for nb people too. People can do what they want, but when people do this **** and put it over the internet, stating that it doesn't hurt anyone, they should be aware that it does in fact negatively affect people (said people who are already highly discriminated against) but I don't really at all get why this affects _cis_ people and why they get so invested in it.



this would explain it. the made up genders thing. i agree with genderfluid completely but tumblr has just created way too many things

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> bisexuality!



**** off


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 25, 2016)

oh my goddd i had forgotten abt cutforbieber im dying when was that??? 2012??


Dinomates said:


> I've always wondered, is genderfluid an actual thing? Like people unhappy with their gender do legit exist but are there actually people who feel like their gender changes on a daily basis, like is it scientifically acknowledged?
> 
> I guess another trend is that stuff that some small minority of weirdos did at some point on tumblr, like the whole headmates thing or whatever it was. Wonder if it died out.
> 
> Oh and dumb words like yolo and swag, ew



gender fluid is a thing

iirc a lot of ppl faked did on tumblr and fake systems are still a thing there which isn't rly cool.... tbh..


----------



## Reav (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> bisexuality!



This isnt even a trend you egg!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 25, 2016)

Saggy pants. I don't know how people thought it was a good idea to expose your boxers.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 25, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Can you please go away?



Why can't people have opinions lmao.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> Why can't people have opinions lmao.



are you serious?

he can have his opinion, if he thinks that, whatever we are not trying to change it. but he doesn't need to tell the world especially if it's something like that. and he's just looking for attention, so..


----------



## Reav (Jul 25, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Saggy pants. I don't know how people thought it was a good idea to expose your boxers.



Have you seen the pants extenders that look like saggy pants but theyre not. And people wearing belts but their pants are still sagging? The worst things. 

I also hate the dont judge thing wjere they make themselves all "ugly" and rub lotion or something on their face and theyre suddenly "better looking"


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

people who seriously have their underwear under their swimming trunk.. gross.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

the whip/naenae (does that count?), crop tops and minecraft


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> the whip/naenae (does that count?), crop tops



omg the naenae lol


----------



## Cudon (Jul 25, 2016)

Reav said:


> I also hate the dont judge thing wjere they make themselves all "ugly" and rub lotion or something on their face and theyre suddenly "better looking"


What is the challenge supposed to promote anyway? Like, from what I've seen the first phase is just girls drawing trash on their face and putting a tampon up their nose, while the second phase is them all prettied up. How does that promote anything?? Of course you're gonna look **** if you're scribbling an unibrow and have cereal glued to your face and of course you look pretty with a ton of make up. I don't get the point of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Tattoo chokers. I remember those being in 25 cent capsule machines growing up and now they're trendy again? Ew? Also like other people said: huge overdrawn eyebrows. You look ridiculous. Please stop.



yes people with drawn eyebrows in general look bad, it's very hard to actually get it right and i prefer the hair actually.


----------



## seliph (Jul 25, 2016)

Being edgy/posting fake "opinions" you know will make people upset just so you can get a rise out of people XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

also pretty much any 90s/early 00s trend like this wearing those tank tops on top of your dress and crap


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Saggy pants. I don't know how people thought it was a good idea to expose your boxers.



ughh ikr??
Once in 5th grade a kid in my class was sagging and he got in trouble. Then our teacher told us that sagging originally became a thing in prison to show someone else that they were "available"
yeh. 

As other people said: Yes! Overdrawn eyebrows are terrible


----------



## Licorice (Jul 25, 2016)

Sheila said:


> also pretty much any 90s/early 00s trend like this wearing those tank tops on top of your dress and crap



Do you mean this disaster?


Spoiler


----------



## Aquari (Jul 25, 2016)

Reav said:


> I also hate the dont judge thing wjere they make themselves all "ugly" and rub lotion or something on their face and theyre suddenly "better looking"



omg yes i absolutely hated that


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Do you mean this disaster?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yes thank you *shudders* 

so damn ugly like who the hell dug that up again


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

nvll said:


> Being edgy/posting fake "opinions" you know will make people upset just so you can get a rise out of people XD



That's called trolling xD And apparently it works.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

also i meant on top of their shirt more than dresses but ye that disaster and yes those chokers i remember having like tons for both neck, arms and whatever when i was like idek 8-9 lol


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

twentyonepilots said:


> Why can't people have opinions lmao.



These opinions are not needed on this thread and its not a trend its a sexuality.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 25, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> These opinions are not needed on this thread and its not a trend its a sexuality.



I think they meant like those girls that say they're bi just because it's "cool" or they think guys are into that.


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

Licorice said:


> I think they meant like those girls that say they're bi just because it's "cool" or they think guys are into that.



They could have added more if that's what they meant rather than just: "Bisexuality".


----------



## Licorice (Jul 25, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> They could have added more if that's what they meant rather than just: "Bisexuality".



True


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

Guys. Gregriii likes to troll people. It's fun, and whether you admit it or not, you've probably done it yourself at some point or other. You don't have to like what he says, but remember: he's just trolling you. He's not actually an *******.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> Guys. Gregriii likes to troll people. It's fun, and whether you admit it or not, you've probably done it yourself at some point or other. You don't have to like what he says, but remember: he's just trolling you. He's not actually an *******.



or he is an ******* but also a troll


----------



## seliph (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> That's called trolling xD And apparently it works.



That doesn't mean it isn't edgy and dumb as hell sweatie 



Miii said:


> Guys. Gregriii likes to troll people. It's fun, and whether you admit it or not, you've probably done it yourself at some point or other. You don't have to like what he says, but remember: he's just trolling you. He's not actually an *******.


"He's not actually an *******." Lol what he's doing is literally being an ass on purpose

And yeah I used to too but then I graduated 8th grade


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> He's not actually an *******.



Well, he had me fooled.


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd prefer if this thread didn't get closed, thank you.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> Guys. Gregriii likes to troll people. It's fun, and whether you admit it or not, you've probably done it yourself at some point or other. You don't have to like what he says, but remember: he's just trolling you. He's not actually an *******.



what a good troll, got me good


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 25, 2016)

The trend on Tumblr where it is allegedly "cool" to have a mental illness (I have no idea where this came from) so people self-diagnose themselves and post 50+ "illnesses" in their About Me. I'm sorry, but I find that incredibly disrespectful to those who may actually have them. People who do have them have an absolute right to get angry at those who flaunt their made-up ones like it's some sort of masquerade. No one asked to have their mental illness; why are you treating it like it's some sort of gift? I'm sure that anyone who actually suffers from a mental illness would do anything to live without it. Disrespectful.


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

nvll said:


> That doesn't mean it isn't edgy and dumb as hell sweatie
> 
> 
> "He's not actually an *******." Lol what he's doing is literally being an ass on purpose
> ...



Okay, again GROSS. Stop calling me sweetie and misspelling it "sweatie"!!! Second time now, nvll.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 25, 2016)

nah


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

also yeah those special snowflake tumblr people.. like "hi im trans n-word, a purple pansexual helicopterkin" etc.. it's just stupid and disrespectful.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

above post just reminded me
"otherkin" or whatever the hell you wanna call them
Usually 11-15 year olds who say they "used" to be a fictional character or something and talk like them
just stop please, its just cringey


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> bisexuality!



All of your bait is awful and somehow people still fall for it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> above post just reminded me
> "otherkin" or whatever the hell you wanna call them
> Usually 11-15 year olds who say they "used" to be a fictional character or something and talk like them
> just stop please, its just cringey



ye like do they actually think they are a purple dragon or anything lol...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 25, 2016)

nvll said:


> That doesn't mean it isn't edgy and dumb as hell sweatie
> 
> 
> "He's not actually an *******." Lol what he's doing is literally being an ass on purpose
> ...




Naw, he actually is trolling. He's doing it badly but it's working lol.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2016)

jesus christ I was joking I ****ing said several times I might be bisexual SO THERE IS NO POINT IN ME BELIEVING THAT IT IS A TREND

and ffs it's obvious it was a joke 



That Zephyr Guy said:


> All of your bait is awful and somehow people still fall for it.



your opinion hurts my feelings so you must shut up!!


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> jesus christ I was joking I ****ing said several times I might be bisexual SO THERE IS NO POINT IN ME BELIEVING THAT IT IS A TREND
> 
> and ffs it's obvious it was a joke
> 
> ...



Really bad joke. =P 
Now I know to never take you seriously and avoid you, bye.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

also this thing with ending like every imgur/9gag/tumblr post with a potato like.. whut


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> jesus christ I was joking I ****ing said several times I might be bisexual SO THERE IS NO POINT IN ME BELIEVING THAT IT IS A TREND
> 
> and ffs it's obvious it was a joke
> 
> ...



It's okay, Gregriii. They can't handle trolling. They're like 10 year olds on xbox live. They're just too easy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, leggings as pants. That trend needs to die.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> It's okay, Gregriii. They can't handle trolling. They're like 10 year olds on xbox live. They're just too easy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, leggings as pants. That trend needs to die.



You say that like you're any better but you actually think Donald Trump is a good choice for president in the US so I don't really trust anything you say either.

Also yeah people are going to wear whatever they want and I love leggings 'cause they're comfy as hell and knowing that it annoys people because I wear them as pants or trousers when I don't want to put much effort into my look makes me wanna do it even more.  

Stupid trend I dislike: anything the Kardashians do 'cause they'll usually appropriate something from another culture and then it suddenly becomes "trendy and cool" because THEY did it, even though people were doing it years before they did it. Note: I'm not saying the trends themselves are bad (like "dutch braids" or whatever it is that's fashionable rn) I'm just saying I hate the fact that they're labelled as "Kardashian trends" you know.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

^ or people who wear them under dresses no it doesn't look good.

also these realllyyy tight and skinny jeans, they don't look good on anyone.


----------



## seliph (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> Okay, again GROSS. Stop calling me sweetie and misspelling it "sweatie"!!! Second time now, nvll.



im not calling you sweetie im calling you sweatie



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Naw, he actually is trolling. He's doing it badly but it's working lol.



im not disagreeing i am saying the particular method of trolling he uses is "be a complete tool to get a rise out of people"


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2016)

kids trends are kind of stupid tbh

for example: A new series (ben 10 itself) pops out and all the kids are collecting the cards and merchandise and suddenly, a new game or something comes out and the money they spent in the prior merchandise just vanishes x)

I admit I did this but oh well


----------



## seliph (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> It's okay, Gregriii. They can't handle trolling. They're like 10 year olds on xbox live. They're just too easy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, leggings as pants. That trend needs to die.



the 10 year olds on xbox live are the ones doing the trolling lmao girl what!!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

nvll said:


> im not calling you sweetie im calling you sweatie


is that you thebootydiaries


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

nvll said:


> im not calling you sweetie im calling you sweatie
> 
> 
> 
> im not disagreeing i am saying the particular method of trolling he uses is "be a complete tool to get a rise out of people"



LOL if you're calling me sweaty, then you're still misspelling it xD Nice try, though.


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

@Nvll & @Miii

Please stay on topic and stop this behaviour, thank you.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Hipsters


----------



## seliph (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> LOL if you're calling me sweaty, then you're still misspelling it xD Nice try, though.



im not calling you sweaty im calling you sweatie



Whiteflamingo said:


> @Nvll & @Miii
> 
> Please stay on topic and stop this behaviour, thank you.



okay sweatie


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> Also, leggings as pants. That trend needs to die.



Why tho? They're comfy af and they're relatively cheap. &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

Galaxy & D.I.Y, Ew.

I feel like this thread might get closed, as all of mine do, sigh...


----------



## seliph (Jul 25, 2016)

caring what other ppl wear...


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Galaxy & D.I.Y, Ew.



ewwwww ikr
just diy channels in general, theres SO many

also there's those videos on youtube with the most random titles like "Orbeez slime rainbow bath elsa" and it has millions of views?? whaatt???


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> jesus christ I was joking I ****ing said several times I might be bisexual SO THERE IS NO POINT IN ME BELIEVING THAT IT IS A TREND
> 
> and ffs it's obvious it was a joke



good joke, kiddo


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> You say that like you're any better but you actually think Donald Trump is a good choice for president in the US so I don't really trust anything you say either.
> 
> Also yeah people are going to wear whatever they want and I love leggings 'cause they're comfy as hell and knowing that it annoys people because I wear them as pants or trousers when I don't want to put much effort into my look makes me wanna do it even more.
> 
> Stupid trend I dislike: anything the Kardashians do 'cause they'll usually appropriate something from another culture and then it suddenly becomes "trendy and cool" because THEY did it, even though people were doing it years before they did it. Note: I'm not saying the trends themselves are bad (like "dutch braids" or whatever it is that's fashionable rn) I'm just saying I hate the fact that they're labelled as "Kardashian trends" you know.



Okay, remove your head from your anus and tell me why having a different political view than yours makes everything I say untrustworthy. Looking forward to this (probably irrational) answer. 

Also leggings as pants is gross. It leaves nothing to the imagination. Not what panties you're waring, not your buttcrack if you're going commando, not the cup-holder sized butt dimples some girls have, nothing. We can see it all, regardless of whether we want to or not.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2016)

nvll said:


> im not calling you sweetie im calling you sweatie
> 
> 
> 
> im not disagreeing i am saying the particular method of trolling he uses is "be a complete tool to get a rise out of people"



stop, that triggered me I'm highly ofended.

but seriously guys are you really going discuss what the **** I am or my goal? cause I don't have one ~

especifically this post, didnt mean to offend anyone, so I wouldnt say its my fault you got pissed of 
And yes I know I can be an ass but ffs It's been so long since I make a hurtful post... I know _You, zephyr & co?_ know me a bit "more" than the others so I get why you are always trying to put me down, I kind of understand it, as what I said to you via pm I regret some (most) of the things I did there so you know, its logical you hate me but I wouldnt say it's necessary to do what you do?  I won't lie I enjoy making those posts cause I find them funny 

At the end I'm just joking about society nowadays I don't think it's going too far away?

Its fine I guess since I know why you should roasting me but I also know why you shouldnt (Specially in this thread)





Stupid Trend: that time where everyone was either Directioner or Bieber that was annying


----------



## seliph (Jul 25, 2016)

lmao if you dont wanna see a girl's butt then don't look at her butt my guy lmao


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ewwwww ikr
> just diy channels in general, theres SO many
> 
> also there's those videos on youtube with the most random titles like "Orbeez slime rainbow bath elsa" and it has millions of views?? whaatt???



well they are for kids so that's the reason?? idk I find them weird too so


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> stop, that triggered me I'm highly ofended.
> 
> but seriously guys are you really going discuss what the **** I am or my goal? cause I don't have one ~
> 
> ...



okay like, it's hard to explain because it's not like i care if you post the things you do, if you want people to dislike you keep going. but of course it will look that way, since i even responded in the first place! so yes, you annoyed me, congrats. have a high five.

it's just that you're honestly trying too hard and then act like you had no goal. of course you had one, you wouldn't have posted it otherwise lol


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

nvll said:


> lmao if you dont wanna see a girl's butt then don't look at her butt my guy lmao



I don't want to. But when something gross is right in front of you, it's hard not to. It's like why so many people have to slow down to look at a car wreck, even though it slows traffic down for everyone else. You just feel the need to look at least once because it's there, and maybe again out of disbelief.

Another trend that needs to go: messy buns.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

guys chill pls


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

yes mom

Sandals on men is a horrible trend, no thank you


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2016)

Elin said:


> okay like, it's hard to explain because it's not like i care if you post the things you do, if you want people to dislike you keep going. but of course it will look that way, since i even responded in the first place! so yes, you annoyed me, congrats. have a high five.
> 
> it's just that you're honestly trying too hard and then act like you had no goal. of course you had one, you wouldn't have posted it otherwise lol



Nah I'm not going to argue with you cuz I like you sooo

I wasnt tryharding like, I just remembered when ppl said bisexuality was a trend and I posted??? 

People sometimes overthink when it's quite simple


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

Elin said:


> yes mom
> 
> Sandals on men is a horrible trend, no thank you



Also socks with sandals! That one's been around for way too long.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> Nah I'm not going to argue with you *cuz I like you sooo
> *
> I wasnt tryharding like, I just remembered when ppl said bisexuality was a trend and I posted???
> 
> People sometimes overthink when it's quite simple



thats a first


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> Also socks with sandals! That one's been around for way too long.


wait is that a trend? I thought it was a clich? in films to mock


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> Also socks with sandals! That one's been around for way too long.



OH MY YES HAHA i just started laughing cause i pictured it


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> wait is that a trend? I thought it was a clich? in films to mock



Maybe not so much a trend as a tragically common occurrence.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> Okay, remove your head from your anus and tell me why having a different political view than yours makes everything I say untrustworthy. Looking forward to this (probably irrational) answer.




Because when you see something as ridiculous as say, supporting Trump unironically, you begin to question where people read the things they do, as well as question the writer's intelligence.

That's Ethos/Pathos/Logos 101: By supporting something people see as ridiculous, you've essentially slandered yourself as well as made yourself a fairly unreliable writer in one fell swoop. The fact that you expected an irrational answer from your own  misunderstanding of one of the most basic fundamentals in persuasive writing only worsens this actually.



My Least favorite trend? Skype. Thank god for Discord.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

Miii said:


> Maybe not so much a trend as a *tragically common* occurrence.









warning ladies: splash zone


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

Elin said:


> warning ladies: splash zone



Noooooo my eyes, they burn!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Because when you see something as ridiculous as say, supporting Trump unironically, you begin to question where people read the things they do, as well as question the writer's intelligence.
> 
> That's Ethos/Pathos/Logos 101: By supporting something people see as ridiculous, you've essentially slandered yourself as well as made yourself a fairly unreliable writer in one fell swoop. The fact that you expected an irrational answer from your own  misunderstanding of one of the most basic fundamentals in persuasive writing only worsens this actually.
> 
> ...



I'm not a journalist or persuasive writer of any kind, though. I mean I see what you meant, but I think Trump is a much better option than Hillary Clinton. That shouldn't make everything else I say unreliable. I don't blindly support him without questioning him; I know he has his flaws. And it's not like I'm publishing my opinions as part of a reputable news source or as part of a column. This is just a discussion.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

also i guess this made a comeback, i've seen quite a few of these on youtube

nope


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

Elin said:


> also i guess this made a comeback, i've seen quite a few of these on youtube
> 
> nope



Speaking of that, I'm tired of the relatively new trend of glitter gels. That's enough, Guy Tang!!!


----------



## apharel (Jul 25, 2016)

The D.I.Y. "tumblr theme" videos are the worst. Like "today I'm gonna make your room look so Tumblr~~ Omg it's so tumblr.". What is that supposed to mean? -_-

inb4 I'm gonna make some DIY twitter mugs
inb4 I'm gonna make some DIY myspace sneakers
inb4 I'm gonna make some DIY aol monocles


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

Elin said:


> also i guess this made a comeback, i've seen quite a few of these on youtube
> 
> nope



oh god i remember when glitter hair was a thing
WHY


----------



## Cory (Jul 25, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I've always wondered, is genderfluid an actual thing? Like people unhappy with their gender do legit exist but are there actually people who feel like their gender changes on a daily basis, like is it scientifically acknowledged?
> 
> I guess another trend is that stuff that some small minority of weirdos did at some point on tumblr, like the whole headmates thing or whatever it was. Wonder if it died out.
> 
> Oh and dumb words like yolo and swag, ew



no genderfluid isn't a real thing. People made it up to be different.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 25, 2016)

apharel said:


> The D.I.Y. "tumblr theme" videos are the worst. Like "today I'm gonna make your room look so Tumblr~~ Omg it's so tumblr.". What is that supposed to mean? -_-
> 
> inb4 I'm gonna make some DIY twitter mugs
> inb4 I'm gonna make some DIY myspace sneakers
> inb4 I'm gonna make some DIY aol monocles


"aol monocles"


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2016)

apharel said:


> The D.I.Y. "tumblr theme" videos are the worst. Like "today I'm gonna make your room look so Tumblr~~ Omg it's so tumblr.". What is that supposed to mean? -_-
> 
> inb4 I'm gonna make some DIY twitter mugs
> inb4 I'm gonna make some DIY myspace sneakers
> inb4 I'm gonna make some DIY aol monocles



DIY CIANURE


----------



## Koden (Jul 25, 2016)

starter pack memes


----------



## Cory (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> bisexuality!



I found this really funny.


----------



## moonford (Jul 25, 2016)

Cory said:


> I found this really funny.



You're trying to hard, its sad. ;w;


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 25, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> DIY CIANURE



diy shelves that cost 4x more than just buying an actual shelf!!


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 25, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Because when you see something as ridiculous as say, supporting Trump unironically, you begin to question where people read the things they do, as well as question the writer's intelligence.
> 
> That's Ethos/Pathos/Logos 101: By supporting something people see as ridiculous, you've essentially slandered yourself as well as made yourself a fairly unreliable writer in one fell swoop. The fact that you expected an irrational answer from your own  misunderstanding of one of the most basic fundamentals in persuasive writing only worsens this actually.



Yeah you just summed up what I was gonna say so thank you. <3

'cause I can't understand why anyone in their right mind would support Trump. But I don't want to make this a thread about politics.

Another trend I dislike: people being edgy and cool on the internet and on TBT and enjoy having the unpopular opinion because it makes them stand out. I've known people like this in my classes when we did debates and stuff. It was just embarrassing. It's okay to have your own opinions but just turn down the edge a few notches alright.


----------



## Cory (Jul 25, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> *Because when you see something as ridiculous as say, supporting Trump unironically*, you begin to question where people read the things they do, as well as question the writer's intelligence.
> 
> That's Ethos/Pathos/Logos 101: By supporting something people see as ridiculous, you've essentially slandered yourself as well as made yourself a fairly unreliable writer in one fell swoop. The fact that you expected an irrational answer from your own  misunderstanding of one of the most basic fundamentals in persuasive writing only worsens this actually.
> 
> ...


lol you're a true moron


----------



## f11 (Jul 25, 2016)

When black people make a dance or actually anything and whites or other people take it and ruin it distorting it from its origins.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 25, 2016)

Cory said:


> lol you're a true moron









Sorry but I'm immune to this sick burn you've bestowed upon me.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 25, 2016)

Btw, just my two cents, Gregrii, about the bisexuality comment. Which wasn't funny or cool even if you were trolling. Even if you are bisexual. 

I don't think it's appropriate to say that (but hey I'm just a person on the internet so who cares right?!) bisexuality is a trend or a phase. When people question their sexuality it's usually a really serious thing, and it can be really complicated. I actually thought I was bi when I was 13 years old, I came out to some people but then felt like it was just a "phase" because I had never actually properly liked any girls before, I just thought, I would consider dating other females. But when I was 15, I realised I was actually bi, and no, it wasn't a silly phase or trend. I never would consider it that way. I'm anxious about my sexuality, I struggle to come out to anyone in real life, not that I have, and I am afraid of how others will perceive me because of it. Just because SOMETIMES I like other females - wow, how shocking, right? And I know that I am not the only one. People who are bisexual or gay or lesbian or any sexuality that deviates from heterosexual feel exactly the same. So stop erasing bi people from this same picture. Just because we can like people of the same gender and of a different gender, doesn't mean that we don't exist. Even if I were to date a guy, I would still be bi. 

People who treat it as a phase or a trend...Honestly, I don't know many people who have done that, and even if they have, it's a minority.

I just don't find it funny, I find it upsetting. It upsets me that unfortunately a lot of people still view bisexuality as some cute little label people like to plaster on themselves and treat it as a quirky trend. I don't treat it as a trend and I don't think MANY bisexual people do. So can we just not... Feed into that stereotype anymore? Can we stop treating bisexuality as a phase, even if it is just jokingly?


----------



## Cory (Jul 25, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You're trying to hard, its sad. ;w;



how am i trying too hard?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Celestefey said:


> -



can i get a tl;dr?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2016)

We are closing this thread due to what the discussion turned into. Please remember to respect others' beliefs no matter how much you may disagree with them. Being rude to others is not allowed on this forum. You can also move personal arguments to PM. Thank you.


----------

